# Games for Windows LIVE bei Windows 8 Pro Final



## Schauderwelz (28. Oktober 2012)

Hey an alle,

die überschrift sagt alles und interessiert sicher einige User hier im Forum.

Wie zum Teufel bekomme ich Games for Windows LIVE auf Windows 8 zum laufen!
Habe den Client installiert aber "Batman Arkham City" Springt nicht auf das spiel an, Startet zwar, ist auch spielbar aber Speichert nicht da keine Windows LIVE Verbindung besteht.
Beim Drücken auf POS1 öffnet sich das LIVE Menü auch nicht.

Habe mich bei den Kacheln auch schon mit meiner ID bei XBox Live angemeldet in der Hoffnung das es dies behabt aber anscheinend ist diese SPiele App bzw Kachel total sinnlos.

Habt ihr da schon mehr erfahrung gemacht mit?


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Oktober 2012)

Versuch das mal... Alles Löschen was Games for Windows Live ist (Client usw. nicht die games).. 

Dann die Games for Windows - LIVE Client v3.3 - File Downloads, Patches, Mods and Demos for PC Games at Shacknews.com datei laden und ohne admin und ohne win 7 Komb. Modus Installieren.

dann das laden Download the Games for Windows Client | PC Games Client - Xbox.com und ohne Admin Modus, aber mit Win 7 Komb. Modus Installieren.

Dann müsste beim Drücken von Pos 1. der Games for Windows Live Popup auftauchen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke für deine antwort aber das hat leider nicht geholfen, Games for Windows Live ist immernoch ohne Funktion....Öffnet sich nicht mit POS1


----------



## modnoob (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab das selbe Problem... bei anderen Spielen geht gfwl bei mir überings. Bei dir auch?
Außerdem hab ich die DVD Version das heißt kein Steam und ohne g4wl kei Patch.


----------



## Schauderwelz (28. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt modnoob, NUR Batman Arkham City geht nicht, Dawn of War 2 geht ohne probleme mit Games for Windows Live.

Eventuell später dann die GOTY Version von batman bei Steam kaufen wenn Steam mal wieder Sale angebote hat, oder warten.

Wollte es eventuell nochmal neu installieren.


----------



## paddimetcalfe (28. Oktober 2012)

Einfach eine gecrackte Version laden solange das "legale" Spiel nicht geht.

Solange du das Original hast ist das auch eher wie eine Sicherheitskopie,.


----------



## modnoob (28. Oktober 2012)

und was soll das bringen dann kann ich immer noch nicht patchen.


----------



## fuxi123 (5. November 2012)

ganz einfache lösung. in den batman-launcher einstellungen physics deaktivieren.


----------



## fuxi123 (8. November 2012)

physics deaktivieren im BM-Launcher


----------



## ManniLudolf (30. Januar 2013)

versteh ich das richtig, dass man wenn man unter win 8 im game speichern will, man Physix deaktivieren muss?!
Hab mir das Game u.a. deshalb gekauft um das mal auszuprobieren....


----------

